# Java Fern, brown fuzz?



## Niki7

I just planted a couple java ferns in a new 20 gal about 2 weeks ago. Tonight I just noticed that one of them has a brown fuzzy growth on the underside of a few leaves, just at the very tips. At first I thought it was rot due to the change in water, but now the fuzzy spots are getting more pointed (towards the substrate). Are they rooting and reproducing?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

yes, reproducing and spreading

my Java Ferns and Lace Java Ferns are doing the same; they do it when they're healthy and growing strong 

the brown root-like protrusions you see will grow pretty large, about an inch and a half long, and if allowed to come into contact with wood they'll anchor to it and start a new plant there. if there's nothing near by to anchor too, a you'll probably see them sprout new green leaves from the spot where it's sending out the brown rootlet. in due time, the large leaf that began to sprout those rootlets will die off, and the cycle will continue over and over again


here's a pic a took a long while back when I was questioning it too. I originally though it was some sort of algae growth, lol


----------



## Niki7

Well hey lookee there! That's just what I've got! That is the coolest dang thing ever. Ok not ever but it IS pretty cool! Yay more plants! And that is good news that they are happy with the water. Do you know at what point the leaf could be trimmed off and could start rooting in another tank?

Thanks!


----------



## NeonShark666

The Java Fern is one of my favorite plants. It reproduces by runners or plantlets from the leaves. The roots on this fern are usually colored dull red. This plant appears to do equally well, whether it is rooted or drifting. Well cared for ones look as good as Amazon Sword Plants. No one seems to like to eat it so it's safe with most fish and snails. Don't worry too much about this plant, it's tough and can take care of itself.


----------

